# '97 ignition on Johnsom 25hp



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

These guys do a much better job of 'splainin' than I do... 

http://www.outboardmotorsrepair.com/testing-charge-and-sensor-coils-and-ignition-module.html

http://www.outboardignition.com/tips.asp


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I ordered a charging coil. I should have it by Tuesday. We'll see.

Swamp


----------



## FlaRobb (Nov 30, 2010)

Does the motor have one of those dead-man switches and you forgot sbout the clip?


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Yup, it has a kill switch with clip. Everything is in working order there though, I do not get continuity through the circuit unless I push the kill button or I remove the clip. It was the first thing I checked when I realized I was not getting fire. Thanks though.

Swamp


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Yup, it has a kill switch with clip. Everything is in working order there though, I do not get continuity through the circuit unless I push the kill button or I remove the clip. It was the first thing I checked when I realized I was not getting fire. Thanks though.

Swamp


----------

